# What forward lean do you use?



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just want to get an idea of what other people use. So what forward lean do you prefer and what type of riding do you do (park, casual all mountain, serious black diamond "freerider""

...

Btw with burton bindings with the Dial flad or w.e when it say "F1,F2,F3, etc" what does that mean? Im thinking each number is another 3 degreez




Thanks!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't really use any. I always set up my bindings to the boot. Adjust overhang etc and adjust the highback to sit flush with the back of the boot on as large of a contact point as possible. If it hits up top of the highback but a gap at the bottom, adjust! etc... I have never used a lean adjustment for anything but flushing up my boot and making it all fit.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

0 ive even gone as far as taking off the lean adjustments on some bindings cause even at 0 setting they have a bit of lean ... 0 none nada

use that for all riding park jibs backcountry pow and mtn jibbing .. i never ride pipe tho


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Forward lean is for people that can't bend their knees. 
Don't worry about the numbers it's just referring to where it's locking you in.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm not a fan of forward lean unless i plan on riding the pipe all day and even than i dont do it often.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i used to find it helps for quicker and more responsive transition to heelside when i was starting out. but, i haven't used them in years. makes my legs tired faster standing in line. i should just rip them off to make my set-up lighter... in fact, that's what i'm gonna do tonight, rip them all off. with my teeth.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Most people that ride the park all day don't use any lean at all. It's a bit more comfortable if you're carving all day long on hard pack to go with a little bit. I usually go with what FLuiD said, but I make sure I have the top of the high back pulled off of the boot enough to fit a penny in there. This, for most boots and bindings is zero lean.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I have it set at almost 45 degrees. Love the instantaneous heel side response I get with this setup :thumbsup:


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I have it set at almost 45 degrees. Love the instantaneous heel side response I get with this setup :thumbsup:


That must be pretty awesome haha.

Im thinking I should prolly do it like fluid also. i guess being able to control your bend is better on rails.?

And my burton bindings fit kinda funnny with my k2 boots i think, so i guess bringing it back a bit wont hurt


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hahaha...yeah, I set up my forward lean just like Fluid. To me, that give's the best overall fit and response.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

One or two "clicks" back of what my boot is.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I like it just enough that I can barely feel it through the back of my boot. That's just me. Each person has their own taste. Play with it and figure it out for yourself. There's no right answer.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> One or two "clicks" back of what my boot is.


Do you mean pushing into the boot or space between boot and binding?



MunkySpunk said:


> I like it just enough that I can barely feel it through the back of my boot. That's just me. Each person has their own taste. Play with it and figure it out for yourself. There's no right answer.


Just feelin the waters man


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

The only time I have ridden with a lean was unknowingly when me and my buddy switched boards for a couple runs. It felt extremely awkward and uncomfortable and I have never tried it since.

On a side note, a good prank to play on your buddies is to set their forward lean at the max angle without them knowing.
It took my lil bro a solid three runs to figure out why his board felt weird last year after I messed with his forward lean on the ride up to the mountain. I dont know if he would have ever realized what was up if me and my friend weren't rolling in the snow laughing when he was trying to explain what was wrong with his board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> Do you mean pushing into the boot or space between boot and binding?


Space in between. Gives a little play but not so much that you dont ever hit your highback. I say this cause it also depends on your boots. Some boots put you less forward than others.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Forward lean is for people that can't bend their knees.


Ummm, what you smoking Willis? Forward Lean will assist you in making quicker healside turns. It has nothing to do with bending your knees as in a toeside turn. 

I've always had mine maxed out because I love to carve. But once I got me some Union Force binders, I've had to back it off a little as they allow more lean than other brands. I recommend that your try forward lean as *this will make your board more responsive*. But at the point that it becomes uncomfortable, then stop or back it off.

Note: you can adapt to anything. If you've never used it then try it half way for a day.


----------

